# Probiotics causes itchy colon



## jasonibs9 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have tested it out twice now , and I've found that when I take probiotics daily , I find myself itching my recktum all day. So I stopped taking the probiotics a couple weeks ago and noticed that within 3-4 days the itching was gone , then I started taking the probiotics again and started itching again , then stopped , and it stopped itching once again.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hiin 12 years of professional research and all my time at university, i have never come across that one. what where you taking? there is a very very slim chance that you may be reactive to the probiotic, what is more likely is that you are sensitive to one of teh aditives in teh probiotic, a filler of some sort.Ian


----------



## jasonibs9 (Dec 1, 2008)

really? Well I maybe shouldn't even call it probiotics . I've been eating 2 cups of activia per day that has probiotics in it. During those months that I ate it I'd have the itchy colon every single day. It had been going on since Feb.09 when I started using it. Its just kinda weird because I never had that problem before until I started eating that stuff.


----------



## Finding Neverland (Apr 30, 2009)

Consider the posibility that you might have some parasites.They like yoghurt very much.


----------



## jasonibs9 (Dec 1, 2008)

i considered it and here were my results of the tests for parasites - STOOL CULTURE RESULT Final ReportNO SALMONELLA, SHIGELLA OR CAMPYLOBACTER ISOLATED OVA & PARASITES, TRICHROME STAIN Final ReportNO PROTOZOA SEEN NO WBCs SEEN GIARDIA LAMBLIA AG, EIA Final ReportNEGATIVE FOR GIARDIA BY EIA


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Jason if it bothers you.. I would try another way to get probiotics into you & skip the Activia. It may be something else IN the yogurt, like Ian said - one of the other ingredients, causing you the trouble.BQ


----------



## feli (May 2, 2010)

Jason, I hear you man. It's the probiotic, not the yogurt. Both my fiance and I started probiotic supplements (ProbioSAP) a couple months ago and had itchy bum holes. We ran out of the supplement last week and the itching went away. Started taking it again a couple days ago and the itching is back.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiWell, this one has beaten me. i have looked in to this in detail, and i am stumped. the only thing that i can think of is that there is an ingredient in both the above mentioned preperations that you both have a reaction to in a very specific way. the chances are slim but it is all that i can thunk of.cheersIan


----------

